# Segmented Jr Gent



## mikebpeters (Mar 6, 2013)

I had a lot of fun making this blank.

http://i460.Rule #2/albums/qq327/mikebpeters/20130303_092327_zps0af61a5b.jpg

http://i460.Rule #2/albums/qq327/mikebpeters/20130303_092143_zpsfef730e7.jpg

http://i460.Rule #2/albums/qq327/mikebpeters/20130303_092124_zpseb10fded.jpg


----------



## Mrfish55 (Mar 6, 2013)

Very nice, I have a whole box of little bits, have to have a go at one of these.


----------



## mikebpeters (Mar 6, 2013)

be prepared to spend a few hours sanding, gluing, cutting, sanding, gluing, cutting, sanding .. . . :)


----------



## AXEMAN58 (Mar 6, 2013)

Beautiful work Mike.


----------

